# New Elephant "trunk" box



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Yesterday was an epic day of acquisitions for me.

Here is a large "Elephant Trunk" trunk box I purchased yesterday from my friends at Wood Heritage in Islamabad. This is a handmade and hand carved from rosewood trunk which took the carver 6 months to complete. I think it is remarkable bit of "New Victoriana" as I call it, but it was the elephant head feet that sold me.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
That is indeed one impressive chest...an heirloom quality piece, for sure!


----------

